# TTOC LONDON TO BRIGHTON RUN...VIDEO NOW UP..!!!



## ttrev21

London to Brighton run Sunday 24th July

Right guys after talking to other reps ( Phil and Kim ) I thought it was about time we did a London to Brighton run as we seem to be the only forum that doesn`t do it.

So the plan is to meet up at Hyde Park at 7.00am.........OMG.......yes I did say 7.00am ready to depart at 7.20am for photo`s outside Buckingham Palace at 7.30 am before they shut the roads to the general public. (I have applied for permission from the Met and we should have confirmation shortly).










After that we will head south down the A23 stopping at Purley Way Mcdonalds for a spot of breakfast.

From there we will take the back roads around Coulsdon to avoid any traffic that may have built up, for our next stop which will be at Pease Pottage services for coffee.

Then we will take the back roads through Handcross, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill before rejoining the A23 at Pyecombe. We will then regroup on the outskirts of Brighton before heading down to the front along Madeira Drive and eventually ending up at the Marina for a spot of lunch.

If we get enough cars I will apply to Brighton council for private parking on Madeira Drive for a few photo`s.

I will produce a full tour document before the event so no one is able to get lost.

So who is up for a 7.00 am start?????????

Cheers

Trev

Attending..........................Decals

ttrev21.............................1
Gareth50...........................1
Kazinak.............................1
Redscouse.........................1.......(if everybody else does you big girls blouse... :lol: )
JayTTapp..........................1
denTTed...........................x
Hardrhino..........................1
rustyintergerale...................1
CastorAcer.........................1
slineTT.............................x
TTOYT..............................1
ian222..............................x
Brendanb86........................1
Nilesong............................1
cabbey..............................1
The beasTT........................1
y3puTT.............................1
k10mbd.............................1
Phillywilly...........................1
adajason...........................1
sTTranger.........................?
Samg1.............................?
Rich196.............................?
Whitett64.........................x.....meeting at McDonalds
MighTy Tee..............................meeting at Pease Pottage at 10.45 am
Wak
cwj
Was..?
SlideDodger


----------



## Gareth50

Great idea ttrev, count me in !!

Gareth


----------



## Gone

I would love to Trev but sadly I have a wedding to attend that day - not too far from Crich, as it happens, where I will have been for EvenTT the previous week and for yet another wedding the weekend after.

Next weekend I am going to Nottingham for yet another East Midlands wedding.

[smiley=bomb.gif]

:lol:


----------



## kazinak

i'm in


----------



## ttrev21

Gareth50 and kazinak both added to the list.

Well done guys it will be good to meet some new faces. 

Lets see if a few more can cope with 7.00 am.... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

Trev,

Stick me down as a provisional for the time being mate. I will definitely have to hotel it the night before somewhere on the outskirts and i have a place lined up. Just need to work it out with time off work. Will confirm as soon as i can mate.

Paul


----------



## jayTTapp

Trev

Having never been to one of your meets, but heard lots about them.
I understand you are somewhat a legend when it comes to a car meet or tour.

Would be nice to meet you, so please put my name down.

Thanks Jay


----------



## ttrev21

jayTTapp said:


> Trev
> 
> Having never been to one of your meets, but heard lots about them.
> I understand you are somewhat a legend when it comes to a car meet or tour.
> 
> Would be nice to meet you, so please put my name down.
> 
> Thanks Jay


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

......."its all lies I tell you all lies don`t believe everything you hear"....

I to have also heard you are legendary in the "glue and bucket" world so it would also be good to meet you Mr JayTTapp Sir...... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> Trev,
> 
> Stick me down as a provisional for the time being mate. I will definitely have to hotel it the night before somewhere on the outskirts and i have a place lined up. Just need to work it out with time off work. Will confirm as soon as i can mate.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

Don`t go booking a hotel yet mate there may be room at my house if you want to crash the night. There may be one or two more TTiers staying the night but we might be able to squeeze one more in. If we end up with a few crashing I will probably do a barbie and beers. Just waiting to hear from a couple of others.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denTTed

FFs do you guys not own beds. I'll be there, childless hopefully this time!!


----------



## jayTTapp

ttrev21 said:


> jayTTapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> 
> Having never been to one of your meets, but heard lots about them.
> I understand you are somewhat a legend when it comes to a car meet or tour.
> 
> Would be nice to meet you, so please put my name down.
> 
> Thanks Jay
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ......."its all lies I tell you all lies don`t believe everything you hear"....
Click to expand...

No no no...I misunderstood I thought they said "legend" they actually said [smiley=gossip.gif] "bellend" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

jayTTapp said:


> "bellend" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that is a lot closer to the truth........ :lol: :lol:

It`s good to see that your hearing is as bad as your eyesight..........."lads I said stick them on the cars with DUTCH number plates"... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

jayTTapp said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayTTapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev
> 
> Having never been to one of your meets, but heard lots about them.
> I understand you are somewhat a legend when it comes to a car meet or tour.
> 
> Would be nice to meet you, so please put my name down.
> 
> Thanks Jay
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ......."its all lies I tell you all lies don`t believe everything you hear"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no...I misunderstood I thought they said "legend" they actually said [smiley=gossip.gif] "bellend" :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nice to see you back on form Squire!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

If the missus is away and we can go somewhere other than McDonalds for breakfast then I'm in...

MacDonalds??? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Then you can watch me get invited into Buckingham Palace...


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> Then you can watch me get invited into Buckingham Palace...


Makes a change from you breaking in at night and sitting on the edge of "her" bed then....... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can watch me get invited into Buckingham Palace...
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a change from you breaking in at night and sitting on the edge of "her" bed then....... :lol:
Click to expand...

She does a great breakfast sandwich... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can watch me get invited into Buckingham Palace...
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a change from you breaking in at night and sitting on the edge of "her" bed then....... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She does a great breakfast sandwich... :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorted then we will go there....


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Sorted then we will go there....


Why not, everyone else h**

Um, maybe not. :roll:

I'm not a fan of the Tower. I like legless but draw the line at headless... :lol:


----------



## CastorAcer

I suppose that I can lower myself to come along...

I mean that the choice of venue is rather déclassé... I mean McDonalds is fine, but Buckingham Palace? All the other clubs will be looking down their noses at us.



Definitely up for it.


----------



## slineTT

Trev we might come along, it's a great idea. I always wanted to drive at 100mph through the Strand at 6:00 am...... 

So tentatively yes please....


----------



## Redtoy

Hi Trev

Me, Lor and Toy will be coming up from the Cider Country [smiley=cheers.gif]

But who's bringing the Stroopwafels .... [smiley=chef.gif]

Gary.









*Click here to join the London-Brighton 'Right Royal Knees-Up"...*
*http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=215490*


----------



## ttrev21

CastorAcer said:


> I suppose that I can lower myself to come along...
> 
> I mean that the choice of venue is rather déclassé... I mean McDonalds is fine, but Buckingham Palace? All the other clubs will be looking down their noses at us.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely up for it.


Good man Rob [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , we will have to arrange to meet in the morning and cruise up together.



slineTT said:


> Trev we might come along, it's a great idea. I always wanted to drive at 100mph through the Strand at 6:00 am......
> 
> So tentatively yes please....


Nice one Elias I haven`t seen you in ages mate, almost forgotten what you look like... :lol:



TTOYT said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Me, Lor and Toy will be coming up from the Cider Country [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> But who's bringing the Stroopwafels .... [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Gary.


Well you never know your luck Gary there might still be one or two left over. .....bring some pear cider with you mate Jan loves it.


----------



## slineTT

Thanks Trev, I haven't seen you in ages as well. As a reminder how I look, look for my mug on the last Absolutte issue, I am hiding behind Donna.....


----------



## ian222

Trevlar i am ...................................................in.

Sounds like a really good one.


----------



## SlideDodger

Sounds pretty damn awesome. Never done this before so count me in. Anyone know any cheap hotels etc., not sure Queen Lizzy would be too pleased if I crashed at Buck House (again!).

Slide Dodger.


----------



## ttrev21

Ok Guys for anybody after hotels Ibis are currently doing a 50% discount on their rooms throughout the summer and the cheapest and nearest to central London is the Ibis London Elstree Boreham wood currently £25.00 per room.

Might even book it myself at that price it is rude not to.


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> Ok Guys for anybody after hotels Ibis are currently doing a 50% discount on their rooms throughout the summer and the cheapest and nearest to central London is the Ibis London Elstree Boreham wood currently £25.00 per room.
> 
> Might even book it myself at that price it is rude not to.


BOOKED!!!    £24.50 ill have that thank you very very much 

Paul


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> BOOKED!!!    £24.50 ill have that thank you very very much
> 
> Paul


Bloody hell mate that was quick, your not one for missing a bargain are you.... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOKED!!!    £24.50 ill have that thank you very very much
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell mate that was quick, your not one for missing a bargain are you.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Need to save money where i can mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

ttrev21 said:


> Ok Guys for anybody after hotels Ibis are currently doing a 50% discount on their rooms throughout the summer and the cheapest and nearest to central London is the Ibis London Elstree Boreham wood currently £25.00 per room.
> 
> Might even book it myself at that price it is rude not to.


And £50 for secure, fenced, gated, camera'd, guarded parking....... :lol:


----------



## TT51

Sorry Trev, erm Bellend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: pissed myself reading that nice one Jay :wink:

Great idea but don't think I'm going to make it supposed to be going to Bug Jam that weekend


----------



## ttrev21

This will be much more fun Neil and you might get to meet Royalty


----------



## Brendanb86

Can you stick me on the list please? 

Will be good to meet some fellow TT'ers and wake the queen! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Brendanb86 said:


> Can you stick me on the list please?
> 
> Will be good to meet some fellow TT'ers and wake the queen! :lol:


Added to the list Brendan look forward to meeting you.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Nilesong

I think I could manage this one. Should be a blast! 

But breakfast at McDoodoo's???  :roll:

I'm sure we can do better than that. :?

[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> I think I could manage this one. Should be a blast!
> 
> But breakfast at McDoodoo's???  :roll:
> 
> I'm sure we can do better than that. :?
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


Mate I am very happy to change the breakfast location if any body has any suggestions, bearing in mind that they will need to have parking for 20 cars and be able to deal with that volume of people with no prior notice.

So if anybody local to that area has any ideas please let me know.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse

Maccy D's breakfast is happy and very much fine with me trev   

Paul


----------



## Brendanb86

Mmmmmm... Mcdonalds is fine by me too!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Brendanb86 said:


> Mmmmmm... Mcdonalds is fine by me too!


Barf... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

rustyintegrale said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm... Mcdonalds is fine by me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barf... [smiley=end.gif]
Click to expand...

Barf


----------



## rustyintegrale

Brendanb86 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm... Mcdonalds is fine by me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barf... [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barf
Click to expand...

Barf... :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Ha ha ha, I think I just did a little wee! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

:lol:

Surely there's a large service station type thing on the way that has:

a. Large carpark.
b. McDonalds :roll: (If you must.)
c. Another food outlet that isn't a McDonalds (or Bugger King for that matter!)
d. A loo. 
e. Fuel for the people who forgot to fill up beforehand. (There's always one.)
f. There isn't an f.
g. A socket thingy for our hairdryers! Right boys??  
h. At least 25 glamour models who happen to be on a beano to Littlehampton and wouldn't mind posing next to the cars! 

I'm sure the county of Sussex has more to offer than Botulism-in-a-Bun!

I shall consult my copy of 'Interesting Service Stations Of Great Britain 2011' and get back to you in due course. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nilesong said:


> I'm sure the county of Sussex has more to offer than Botulism-in-a-Bun!
> 
> I shall consult my copy of 'Interesting Service Stations Of Great Britain 2011' and get back to you in due course. [smiley=book2.gif]


This place could be a possibility depending on routes/timings...

http://gouk.about.com/od/ontheroadrevie ... rchard.htm

£6 for a decent fry-up sounds okay to me...


----------



## Brendanb86

rustyintegrale said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the county of Sussex has more to offer than Botulism-in-a-Bun!
> 
> I shall consult my copy of 'Interesting Service Stations Of Great Britain 2011' and get back to you in due course. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> This place could be a possibility depending on routes/timings...
> 
> http://gouk.about.com/od/ontheroadrevie ... rchard.htm
> 
> £6 for a decent fry-up sounds okay to me...
Click to expand...

Looks nice but that is the other side of the A23 from the original route that is planned... Plus, by the time we got that far South, we'd all die of starvation!


----------



## Hardrhino

For those not wishing to eat at McDonalds I'm sure your mummy's could do you a pack up.

It's probably not anyone's first choice but, parking, the time (on a Sunday) and number of us mean it's the best option.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hardrhino said:


> For those not wishing to eat at McDonalds I'm sure your mummy's could do you a pack up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope yours sends you out with some Wet Wipes and spare underwear then! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

:roll: :wink:

Guys I don't have any objection if we go to MacDonalds and I understand the logic behind it. I did exactly the same when I did that cruise from Brighton Marina... :lol: :lol:

I just had a bad experience with a sausage McMuffin a while back so I'll be sticking to coffee and praying for a roadside cafe on the way...


----------



## Hardrhino

rustyintegrale said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those not wishing to eat at McDonalds I'm sure your mummy's could do you a pack up.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I hope yours sends you out with some Wet Wipes and spare underwear then! :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich.... :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be sure to remind her!


----------



## adajason

I'm interested but I'll confirm closer to the date


----------



## cabbey

trev
me and sandra are 95% there can i conferm later as we are in notts on the saturday. also are we in the conjestion zone there and if so how do we pay ?
hope to see you soonj
clive


----------



## Nilesong

Cabbey.
Welcome to the forum and hopefully your first meet.
The congestion charge doesn't apply on Saturdays or Sundays.

Thank dog!


----------



## cabbey

cheers mate


----------



## cabbey

trev
count us in mate :lol: :lol: :lol: and mcds is fine by us


----------



## Hardrhino

cabbey said:


> trev
> me and sandra are 95% there can i conferm later as we are in notts on the saturday. also are we in the conjestion zone there and if so how do we pay ?
> hope to see you soonj
> clive


Hi Clive,
Trev is away so on his behalf..... Great! Be good to see you again....



Nilesong said:


> Cabbey.
> Welcome to the forum and hopefully your first meet.
> The congestion charge doesn't apply on Saturdays or Sundays.
> Thank dog!


 :lol: Nilesong... he's a seasoned professional.... On his first meet Trev chucked him in at the deep end and got him to lead us all around Salisbury and beyond!!! :lol:


----------



## The BeasTT

Hi There
Do you have to be a member of the TTOC to do the jolly down to Brighton and where about's in Brighton do you finish?

Simon


----------



## Hardrhino

The BeasTT said:


> Hi There
> Do you have to be a member of the TTOC to do the jolly down to Brighton and where about's in Brighton do you finish?
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon,

Nope no need to be a member of the TTOC for this or indeed any of the meets etc.

"Eventually ending up at the Marina for a spot of lunch."

Hope to see you there mate... 

Nick


----------



## The BeasTT

Fantastic. 
All we need is a sunny day. 
See you at stupid O'Clock on Sunday 24th.

Simon & Jan


----------



## y3putt

Trev mate..

As you prob seen I,ve got my car up for sale.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] but,if I,ve still got it on this date I,m up for this..will keep you informed..

All the Best

Mark..


----------



## ttrev21

Right guys I am back so time for a quick catch up................



rustyintegrale said:


> :roll: :wink:
> P












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Nilesong said:


> I shall consult my copy of 'Interesting Service Stations Of Great Britain 2011' and get back to you in due course. [smiley=book2.gif]


I shall wait with baited breath................   



cabbey said:


> trev
> count us in mate :lol: :lol: :lol: and mcds is fine by us


Great news Clive it will be good to see you and Sandra again



The BeasTT said:


> Fantastic.
> All we need is a sunny day.
> See you at stupid O'Clock on Sunday 24th.
> 
> Simon & Jan


well done Simon and Jan look forward to meeting you........we are a friendly bunch and we don`t bite......well most of us anyhow.... :lol:



y3putt said:


> Trev mate..
> 
> As you prob seen I,ve got my car up for sale.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] but,if I,ve still got it on this date I,m up for this..will keep you informed..
> 
> All the Best
> 
> Mark..


Mark

I don`t care what your driving be there mate, I have n`t seen you, or more importantly Hayley in ages..... :lol: ......tell Hayley I will bring the ice cream money..... :wink: .....would be great to have you both there as always


----------



## ttrev21

Bad news I am afraid guys looks like we will not be able to take photo`s outside Buckingham Palace.
I was originally quite hopefull as the police have been brilliant about it, but unfortunately the Royal Parks Department do not want to play ball.

So looks like we will have to do a quick re route and I will see if I can find another photo opportunity for us all.

Please keep an eye on your PM`s as I will shortly be asking for email addresses so I can get the tour document out to you all and I will also need a few other bits of information which will be in the PM.

Looking forward to this now with just over three weeks to go

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ian222

Thats a shame Trev, still i am sure you will come up with something else.


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Bad news I am afraid guys looks like we will not be able to take photo`s outside Buckingham Palace.
> I was originally quite hopefull as the police have been brilliant about it, but unfortunately the Royal Parks Department do not want to play ball.
> 
> So looks like we will have to do a quick re route and I will see if I can find another photo opportunity for us all.


Hi Trev,

Well as you know I've already been working on a decal for this. I know it's no longer relevant as is, but I have just had a stonking idea to reflect your update... :lol:

In the meantime please use this sig to help promote the trip guys. Copy and paste the code below into your profile. We need big numbers for this...  


Code:


[img]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292/rustyintegrale/LONDON_BRIGHTON/LONDONBRIGHTON.png[/img]
[b]Click here to join the London-Brighton 'Right Royal Knees-Up"...[/b]
[color=#40BFFF][b][url]http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=215490[/url][/b][/color]

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev mate,

Have you got a starting point yet? The City is quiet on a Sunday... :wink:


----------



## KimTT

Hey Trev, only just seen the actual topic as been bogged down with Uni work, me and brett will be there


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> Hey Trev, only just seen the actual topic as been bogged down with Uni work, me and brett will be there


Nice one Kim see you both there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

I`ve been stickied........what`s going on.....?.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Couldn`t find my own thread there for a minute.....  :wink: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> Trev mate,
> 
> Have you got a starting point yet? The City is quiet on a Sunday... :wink:


Yes mate it is still going to be Hyde Park.

I am going up next weekend to check the new route just to make sure it works with the time scales, so a 7 am kick off for me then........


----------



## jayTTapp

ttrev21 said:


> I`ve been stickied........what`s going on.....?.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Couldn`t find my own thread there for a minute.....  :wink: :lol:


Perhaps you fell in a pot of glue :roll:


----------



## KimTT

ttrev21 said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trev, only just seen the actual topic as been bogged down with Uni work, me and brett will be there
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Kim see you both there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it mate


----------



## Redscouse

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo............

How many people have booked into the Ibis Hotel that Trev recommended a few pages back? Or am i on my own there :lol: ?

Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Redscouse said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooo............
> 
> How many people have booked into the Ibis Hotel that Trev recommended a few pages back? Or am i on my own there :lol: ?
> 
> Paul


how much did that little hotel spank you?


----------



## ttrev21

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooo............
> 
> How many people have booked into the Ibis Hotel that Trev recommended a few pages back? Or am i on my own there :lol: ?
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> how much did that little hotel spank you?
Click to expand...

£24.50..........


----------



## phillywilly

put me down for it please .
can i be the one who nips down the alley with leslie ash ? :roll:


----------



## cabbey

Redscouse said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooo............
> 
> How many people have booked into the Ibis Hotel that Trev recommended a few pages back? Or am i on my own there :lol: ?
> 
> Paul


 hey paul
i checked that hotel and they wanted £60 how did you get it for £24.50, 
clive


----------



## Redscouse

tony_rigby_uk said:


> how much did that little hotel spank you?


£24.50 Tony mate, you coming along to this event?? Get ya name down son, will be a good weekend away 8)



cabbey said:


> hey paul
> i checked that hotel and they wanted £60 how did you get it for £24.50,
> clive


Was a limited time offer, but for £60 its still ok only a few weeks away, if you look at anywhere closer to london you will see all these are £80-100. Get your room booked Clive so we can have a few beers and a laugh the night before [smiley=cheers.gif]

Paul


----------



## cabbey

Redscouse said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much did that little hotel spank you?
> 
> 
> 
> £24.50 Tony mate, you coming along to this event?? Get ya name down son, will be a good weekend away 8)
> 
> 
> 
> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey paul
> i checked that hotel and they wanted £60 how did you get it for £24.50,
> clive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was a limited time offer, but for £60 its still ok only a few weeks away, if you look at anywhere closer to london you will see all these are £80-100. Get your room booked Clive so we can have a few beers and a laugh the night before [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> will let you know mate i will phone them tomorow to see if they will match the price
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## Redscouse

OK Clive, good stuff  

Paul


----------



## ttrev21

Hi guys

Right important PM`s have been sent to all of those that I don`t know or for whom I don`t have email addresses.
If you could you please let me have the information as soon as possible it would be much appreciated.

Could the following please let me know whether they are having lunch in Brighton and also whether it is for one or two people.

Redscouse
JayTTapp
dented
Hardrhino
rustyintergerale
TTOYT
cabbey

Finally guys we are having decals produced for the weekend which are £15 for a set, so could you all please let me know whether you will be requiring them as i need to get them printed, it would be great to have them all decalled up and should look pretty impressive.

The decals shown currently in my sig strip are not the ones we are using, Richard is currently re designing them and as we all know anything Rich produces will be pretty cool.

Not long now.....bring it on.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> The decals shown currently in my sig strip are not the ones we are using, Richard is currently re designing them and as we all know anything Rich produces will be pretty cool.


Err, these are the ones Trev... :lol:

I've adapted them to reflect the lack of cooperation from Buck House... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The decals shown currently in my sig strip are not the ones we are using, Richard is currently re designing them and as we all know anything Rich produces will be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Err, these are the ones Trev... :lol:
> 
> I've adapted them to reflect the lack of cooperation from Buck House... :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry mate I have only just noticed you have changed them.....dooh...


----------



## cabbey

sorry paul all the offers have gone so being as i only live 1 hour away i will spend it on fuel.
clive


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The decals shown currently in my sig strip are not the ones we are using, Richard is currently re designing them and as we all know anything Rich produces will be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Err, these are the ones Trev... :lol:
> 
> I've adapted them to reflect the lack of cooperation from Buck House... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry mate I have only just noticed you have changed them.....dooh...
Click to expand...

Artwork has been delivered... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

No worries Clive.

Trev.... are you or anybody else in the Ibis hotel the night before, or is it just me??

As for Lunch in Brighton........... stick me down for 2 please, as im bringing the Mrs along for this little jaunt  

I will only have decals if EVERYBODY else is having them........... you know what im like now with my RS :lol:

Paul


----------



## y3putt

Trev...

Put me and Hayley down as a definate matey... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We will be having lunch wherever and whenever mate...... 

Mark..


----------



## Redtoy

Hi Trev

Yea put me down for 2 for lunch please, and same as Paul with decals, all or nothing  , make it mandatory !!!

We are on holiday from Friday morning till the 21st, so wont be able to reply to anything on-line, but if theres anything you need to know from me you have my no., so just txt me, not a problem.

Thanks for the offer for Sat night, but we will come up in the morning, that time of day it will only be about 2hrs , plus if i can get the Monday off we might stay in Brighton that night.

See you on the 24th.

Cheers, Gary.


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> No worries Clive.
> 
> Trev.... are you or anybody else in the Ibis hotel the night before, or is it just me??
> 
> As for Lunch in Brighton........... stick me down for 2 please, as im bringing the Mrs along for this little jaunt
> 
> I will only have decals if EVERYBODY else is having them........... you know what im like now with my RS :lol:
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

I will be travelling up in the morning now with a few others.

Get some decals on your car it will stop some of it getting dirty.... :wink:

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

TTOYT said:


> same as Paul with decals, all or nothing  , make it mandatory !!!


Now there`s an idea.. :idea: ......  :wink:

Personally I think the more cars with decals on the more special we will look...


----------



## ttrev21

y3putt said:


> Trev...
> 
> Put me and Hayley down as a definate matey... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> We will be having lunch wherever and whenever mate......
> 
> Mark..


Wahaay nice one mate.... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## denTTed

I don't know if I'm alone or not, and wheres lunch at again?


----------



## ttrev21

denTTed said:


> I don't know if I'm alone or not, and wheres lunch at again?


Hi John

It will either be one of the restaurants in the Marina, or we will be using The Badgers Watch Pub at Teliscombe cliffs which has a nice big car park.

I will know exactly by the end of the week.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT

Hi Trev, 
have E-mail you. 
put me down for a set of decals  They do look pretty awesome 
defo lunch for me and the Mr 

also, is anyone else coming up fron kent??


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> Hi Trev,
> have E-mail you.
> put me down for a set of decals  They do look pretty awesome
> defo lunch for me and the Mr
> 
> also, is anyone else coming up fron kent??


Hi Kim

I am getting the Sussex guys to meet at Pease Pottage and I was thinking perhaps you could get the Kent guys to meet at say Dartford. I was then going to suggest we then met the Kent guys at the top of the M23 at Starbucks. Coming from Kent you have y3puTT,JayTTapp,Hardrhino,rustyintergerale,ian222 and phillywilly.

What do you think Kim?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT

Sounds good to me Trev, just sent a few PM's.

What sort of time did you wanna meet at starbucks?


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> Sounds good to me Trev, just sent a few PM's.
> 
> What sort of time did you wanna meet at starbucks?


How about 6.00 am as that should give us 15 minutes to slap the decals on the cars. Leave at 6.15 should get us to Hyde park by 7.00am. That will then give us 15 minutes to apply any decals in London before we need to leave.

I will be doing a test run this weekend so I will give you eact times later, but work on that for the time being if that`s ok.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT

Brill


----------



## cabbey

trev
are the decals easy to get off once on if so put me down for a set
clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

cabbey said:


> trev
> are the decals easy to get off once on if so put me down for a set
> clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Yes mate they are no problem at all, I have had about six sets on and off my car in the last year.

The stonehenge ones are still on there and they wont be a problem even after 2 months to get off.

Trick is take them off on a hot sunny day or use a hairdryer, that way they will come off in one piece and you get to stick them on the fridge or whatever takes your fancy, I have all of mine on a huge piece of vinyl in the garage.


----------



## y3putt

ttrev21 said:


> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> trev
> are the decals easy to get off once on if so put me down for a set
> clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate they are no problem at all, I have had about six sets on and off my car in the last year.
Click to expand...

Hey Trev..

I could always pretend to screw them on with self-tappers..Remember that blokes face in France when he turned up in a brand new orange TTS and I threatened to screw the decals on...... :lol: :lol: His face was an absolute picture.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> I have all of mine on a huge piece of vinyl in the garage.


Along with your anorak collection :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

y3putt said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> trev
> are the decals easy to get off once on if so put me down for a set
> clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate they are no problem at all, I have had about six sets on and off my car in the last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Trev..
> 
> I could always pretend to screw them on with self-tappers..Remember that blokes face in France when he turned up in a brand new orange TTS and I threatened to screw the decals on...... :lol: :lol: His face was an absolute picture.. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Your not kidding mate I thought he was going to faint... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all of mine on a huge piece of vinyl in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Along with your anorak collection :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Nah......that`s in the shed.... :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

Hey Trev,

Yep decals for us matey.....

and 2 for lunch!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Lou is flying so I'll be playing solo... 8)


----------



## KimTT

Trev if you have the postcode for the starbucks would be great  not sure what one it is


----------



## Redtoy

Go on then.....1 set of









*Click here to join the London-Brighton 'Right Royal Knees-Up"...*
*http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=215490*


----------



## Hardrhino

k10mbd said:


> Trev if you have the postcode for the starbucks would be great  not sure what one it is


No worries Kim, I know.... But you can't miss it, it's on the right as you come off the M23 north, 
just as it becomes the A23.


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev if you have the postcode for the starbucks would be great  not sure what one it is
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Kim, I know.... But you can't miss it, it's on the right as you come off the M23 north,
> just as it becomes the A23.
Click to expand...

Spot on Nick, that`s the one.


----------



## ttrev21

Just had some PM`s in and it looks like we have Wak and possibly Was joining us. 8)

Both added.


----------



## ttrev21

Ok guys a quick admin update.

I am still waiting for email addresses from the following.

Kazinak
slineTT
Slidedodger
Nilesong
Phillywilly

Do the following people require decals

denTTed
JayTTapp
y3puTT
Brendanb86
The BeasTT
Kazinak
slineTT
phillywilly
Slidedodger
Nilesong
The Beast

Numbers for lunch from the following ( i.e 1 or 2 )

denTTed
kazinak
slineTT
Slidedodger
nilesong
phillywilly

We will be having lunch at The Badgers Watch at Teliscombe Cliiffs and the Landlord has agreed to reserve parking for us.
It is a great location with a nice big car park and over looks the Sea.
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thebadgerswatchpeacehaven/

If you can let me have the above info as soon as possible please guys.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Just had some PM`s in and it looks like we have Wak and possibly Was joining us. 8)
> 
> Both added.


Brilliant! 8)


----------



## KimTT

Hardrhino said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev if you have the postcode for the starbucks would be great  not sure what one it is
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Kim, I know.... But you can't miss it, it's on the right as you come off the M23 north,
> just as it becomes the A23.
Click to expand...

 How long will it take from the Wharf? need to figure out what time to meet there....


----------



## phillywilly

ok then all or nothing,put me down for decals please trev


----------



## ttrev21

phillywilly said:


> ok then all or nothing,put me down for decals please trev


No worries decal added.

I still need your email address please and your mobile number.
Could you PM me or email me on the address I supplied.

many thanks

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale

How could anyone consider joining this cruise without decals?! 

It'd be like turning up in something other than a TT or driving commando... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

rustyintegrale said:


> or driving commando... :lol:


Now your giving me ideas Rich!!!

:lol:

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> or driving commando... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now your giving me ideas Rich!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Well we are going to Brighton... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Can we do a detour via St. Leonards near Hastings? 

This place has just been voted the best curry house in the country.

The prices are bloody good too... 

http://www.tajmahalfoods.co.uk/southindian.htm

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hardrhino

k10mbd said:


> How long will it take from the Wharf? need to figure out what time to meet there....


Hey Kim.... Should take no more than 30mins.


----------



## kazinak

put me down for decals asweel please


----------



## KimTT

Ok cheers,

KENT GUY N GALS:
well we need to meet Trev at 6am... so need to leave Dartford at 530 am... 
so... are if we are all going to be punctual i can say 515 meet..... for 530 leave....?


----------



## ian222

Ok 5.15 at the Whalf.

Mark looks like a 4.45 prompt meet and get away at Brenley.

I aint doing decals, dont like stickers sorry.  I can go commando if ya like.


----------



## Redscouse

ian222 said:


> Ok 5.15 at the Whalf.
> 
> Mark looks like a 4.45 prompt meet and get away at Brenley.
> 
> I aint doing decals, dont like stickers sorry.  I can go commando if ya like.


You do realise Ian if you dont have them, nor will i :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok 5.15 at the Whalf.
> 
> Mark looks like a 4.45 prompt meet and get away at Brenley.
> 
> I aint doing decals, dont like stickers sorry.  I can go commando if ya like.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise Ian if you dont have them, nor will i :roll:
Click to expand...

You'll both be ostracised then... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

All or nothing, i did say  

Paul


----------



## y3putt

ian222 said:


> Mark looks like a 4.45 prompt meet and get away at Brenley.
> .


Jeez ..means I gotta get up at 4am..  

No Probs mate..will meet you there...

Phil..(Philliwilly).. you OK with this time..??

Mark..


----------



## ian222

Redscouse said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok 5.15 at the Whalf.
> 
> Mark looks like a 4.45 prompt meet and get away at Brenley.
> 
> I aint doing decals, dont like stickers sorry.  I can go commando if ya like.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise Ian if you dont have them, nor will i :roll:
Click to expand...

Paul mate, your car with stickers will look????????????? I am not saying the stickers look crap they will look good on anything but ours. :wink:


----------



## phillywilly

y3putt said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark looks like a 4.45 prompt meet and get away at Brenley.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez ..means I gotta get up at 4am..
> 
> No Probs mate..will meet you there...
> 
> Phil..(Philliwilly).. you OK with this time..??
> 
> Mark..
Click to expand...

yes mark ,thats good for me ,see you there mate


----------



## ttrev21

Right guys just got back from the London recce.

There are currently one or two issues that I will need to keep an eye on over the next couple of weeks as the Brixton High Road is currently shut to southbound traffic and Piccadilly is currently shut. These are both due to roadworks.

On a more positive note and to give you a bit of a feel for the day we shall be doing the following.

Our meet up point will be in Hyde Park at the triangle car park by the Serpentine.

As you can see plenty of space for all.




























Our first photostop will be here.



















And if we position the cars both sides of the building we should be able to get this in the background.










Our second stop will be here where we should be able to angle park in the bus parking as it is pretty dead this time of the morning.










From here we will then head south for our breakfast stop at McDonalds ( yum yum....  ) Purley Way opposite Croydon Airport.

You will all be pleased to hear that there is also a Subway ( OMG not another shit hole to eat in I hear some of you cry )... :lol: and a British Carvery that serves a full English Breakfast for all of you with a more discerning palate... :roll: :roll: 

Here`s hoping there are no more roadworks to try and screw the day up or any other events to get in the way, so apart from that it should be a breeze.

The only thing I am currently waiting on is confirmation of some private parking at the Marina for some photo`s, once I have that I will email the final tour document to everyone.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51

Looks superb Trev gutted I can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone

Guys, I can't join you for the whole trip as we have a wedding to go to at Donnington that day - but I think I can join you for a couple of the London stops first thing - just have to make sure I get back out west in good time to pick the mrs up otherwise it'll be [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]  . I'll keep an eye on the thread and check the times etc then let you know on here.


----------



## Redscouse

Pics and plans look good trev mate 

Thanks for the big girls blouse comment aswell mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## The BeasTT

Damm fine effort Trev.

Now you have sorted the route, can you sort the weather out?

The BeasTT


----------



## denTTed

Hi trev,

Don't do decals for me as the missus is now working so not sure if I will make it. I intend to come just need to sort baby sitters out.

John


----------



## kazinak

can't wait


----------



## jayTTapp

Trev,

Sorry not been around for a while.

Busy busy bee..... :roll:

Can I book 2 places for lunch as Michelle is coming along and a set of decals please sir.

Kim, I will come and meet up with the Kent girls and boys.

Thanks Jay


----------



## phillywilly

kazinak said:


> can't wait


+1 
good bit of work trev ,finding those photo shoots :wink:


----------



## The BeasTT

Hi Trev

Please can you order me a set of decals please,early birthday pressie for the current wife......


----------



## ttrev21

The BeasTT said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Please can you order me a set of decals please,early birthday pressie for the current wife......


No problems Simon


----------



## ttrev21

badyaker said:


> Guys, I can't join you for the whole trip as we have a wedding to go to at Donnington that day - but I think I can join you for a couple of the London stops first thing - just have to make sure I get back out west in good time to pick the mrs up otherwise it'll be [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]  . I'll keep an eye on the thread and check the times etc then let you know on here.


Phil

Pm me your email address mate and I will send you the tour document.

Trev


----------



## sTTranger

Hi guys

this looks like its gona be alot of fun, ealry start though

How you doin trev, long time no see

Dave


----------



## ttrev21

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> this looks like its gona be alot of fun, ealry start though
> 
> How you doin trev, long time no see
> 
> Dave


DAVE YOUR ALIVE........... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Your dead right mate very long time no see, good to see you back.

I am doing well thanks mate how about yourself?

So are you going to join us for this as I am sure a lot of people will be glad to see you...............or are you still allergic to early starts.. :lol: :lol:

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO get your name down matey and get some decals on that RS

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> this looks like its gona be alot of fun, ealry start though
> 
> How you doin trev, long time no see
> 
> Dave


*DAVE* oh my god mate..... Thought you'd disappeared for tax reasons or somefink of that dodgy nature! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> this looks like its gona be alot of fun, ealry start though
> 
> How you doin trev, long time no see
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> *DAVE* oh my god mate..... Thought you'd disappeared for tax reasons or somefink of that dodgy nature! :lol:
Click to expand...

Dave..............dodgy?.............never......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

ttrev21 said:


> Dave..............dodgy?.............never......... :lol: :lol:


Is that what i said..... Sorry i meant Shifty, Crooked, Bent, Un-lawful, A little bit oooo a little bit ahhhh! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Ok guys that was last call on the decals so it looks like we have 17 cars with ( 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) ) and 4 without ( [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] ).... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys that was last call on the decals so it looks like we have 17 cars with ( 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) ) and 4 without ( [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] ).... :lol:


AND thats even with fussy old me having them on my paintwork   

Paul


----------



## whitett64

HI guys im new to this site. Please can you add me and my wife to your london to Brighton run. However we will join you at McDonalds Purley way if that is ok, as we live near there. I drive a white TT Mk2 TDI. What time will everyone be at MacDonalds ?

Mark


----------



## ttrev21

whitett64 said:


> HI guys im new to this site. Please can you add me and my wife to your london to Brighton run. However we will join you at McDonalds Purley way if that is ok, as we live near there. I drive a white TT Mk2 TDI. What time will everyone be at MacDonalds ?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

We should be there approximately 9.00am. Will you be joining us for lunch?

Mark if you could PM me your email address I will send you a copy of the tour document.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT

im looking forward to this run... not so much the 3am wake up tho!!


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> im looking forward to this run... not so much the 3am wake up tho!!


You can snooze on the couch all Sunday afternoon...  [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

Right then.....

The long awaited London to Brighton tour document has been emailed to you all....wahaay..

Please can you ensure you bring a copy of it with you on the day.

The decals will be with me on Friday and Nick will be collecting all of the decals for the Kent crew so you guys can get them on when you meet at Dartford.

I will deal with all of the Sussex guys when we meet at Pease Pottage and the rest we will put on at Hyde Park. When I arrive at Hyde Park all you will need to do is collect your decals from me in exchange for 15 of your fine English pounds and then wait at your car and somebody will come and attach them for you.

Those collecting decals but not having £15 will still have them attached to their car but they will be done by Mark (y3puTT) using his special screwdriver and self tapping screws as demonstrated in France..... :wink: :lol: :lol:

Finally guys don`t forget to arrive with full tanks of fuel or at least enough to get you to Brighton....

Cheers

Trev


----------



## slineTT

Trev, thank you for the trip docs. That is well organised. I have to admit Donna and the sat nav will be the busiest things in the car......


----------



## ttrev21

You know me Elias I like lots of attention to detail..................and still cock it up..... :lol:


----------



## KimTT

Looks good trev  
I have 4 walkie talkies ( although a guy has one from the last tunnel run still..working on getting that back soon!) so maybe only 3.. but people can use them if they like obviously as long as i get them back this time


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> Looks good trev
> I have 4 walkie talkies ( although a guy has one from the last tunnel run still..working on getting that back soon!) so maybe only 3.. but people can use them if they like obviously as long as i get them back this time


Great stuff Kim, bring them along. 

I know that Nick, jay and myself have some and I think Gary has just bought a set.

Anybody else?


----------



## Brendanb86

Could always try these...


----------



## ttrev21

They look far to hi tec to me....


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev, can we allow a Boxster driver with a limp - my best buddy... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> Trev, can we allow a Boxster driver with a limp - my best buddy... :lol:


Of course we can mate......we can forgive him for the limp......but not the Boxster.. :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Ok guys did anybody not receive the tour document?


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, can we allow a Boxster driver with a limp - my best buddy... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we can mate......we can forgive him for the limp......but not the Boxster.. :lol:
Click to expand...

Well he can't now come, but will be bringing a mate in my car with one arm...

You guys must think I'm really odd... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, can we allow a Boxster driver with a limp - my best buddy... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we can mate......we can forgive him for the limp......but not the Boxster.. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he can't now come, but will be bringing a mate in my car with one arm...
> 
> You guys must think I'm really odd... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No more odder than normal Rich... :lol:

You are obviously a dangerous person to know, all of your mates seem to be injured,...... something you should be telling us?... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Wahaay decals have arrived.. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Wahaay decals have arrived.. 8) 8) 8)


Looking good? 8)


----------



## KimTT

ttrev21 said:


> Wahaay decals have arrived.. 8) 8) 8)


yaaaay


----------



## CWJ

Is it too late to join this jaunt?


----------



## ttrev21

CWJ said:


> Is it too late to join this jaunt?


Not at all mate  .......you have a PM


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev, I'm probably being a nonce but the tour document doesn't say where we're meeting. Maybe I'm blind 8)

I saw something about the Kent crew meeting at a wharf but what wharf? Anyone got a postcode and address for twatnav? 

Fanks,

Rich


----------



## triplefan

The Wharf
Galleon Boulevard
Crossways
Dartford
Kent DA2 6QE

Google maps link here


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> The Wharf
> Galleon Boulevard
> Crossways
> Dartford
> Kent DA2 6QE
> 
> Google maps link here


Are you coming Andy?


----------



## triplefan

Would of loved to, but................you have a PM


----------



## Hardrhino

Been chatting with Trev and we will need to allow time for fitting Decals.
I have 6 sets at home now so anyone who is passing junc5 M2 is welcome to pop in and get a set to fit before hand, PM me.
They need to set before a 100mph blast (on your private driveway). Fitting at Stabucks will be fine as its 30-40 from there.

Trev wants to leave the Starbucks meet point by 6.10am all stickered up.
This will mean a 5.45 meet and its a 45min run from Dartford.

We are going to miss the Dartford meet to help with stickering at Starbucks.

Really looking forward to this meet... Still taking on attendees.... Should be a great Turnout!

Nick


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> Trev, I'm probably being a nonce but the tour document doesn't say where we're meeting. Maybe I'm blind 8)
> 
> I saw something about the Kent crew meeting at a wharf but what wharf? Anyone got a postcode and address for twatnav?
> 
> Fanks,
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich

Looking at where you are coming from mate, you might be better off meting up with the Sussex crew instead at Pease Pottage or heading straight to the Starbuck`s at the top of the M23. Heading out to dartford looks a bit out of your way.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, I'm probably being a nonce but the tour document doesn't say where we're meeting. Maybe I'm blind 8)
> 
> I saw something about the Kent crew meeting at a wharf but what wharf? Anyone got a postcode and address for twatnav?
> 
> Fanks,
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> Looking at where you are coming from mate, you might be better off meting up with the Sussex crew instead at Pease Pottage or heading straight to the Starbuck`s at the top of the M23. Heading out to dartford looks a bit out of your way.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think you're right mate. Can you send me postcodes and addresses for both meeting points together with the planned meeting times for each? I'll then have a look and see which will be easier for Sunday morning.

Thanks mate,

Rich


----------



## ttrev21

Hi Rich

Pease Pottage sercices meet at 5.30 am......RH11 9AE

Strabucks top of M23 meet at 5.45 am......RH1 3AL

Cheers

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Pease Pottage sercices meet at 5.30 am......RH11 9AE
> 
> Strabucks top of M23 meet at 5.45 am......CR5 2NG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Cheers Trev :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Pease Pottage sercices meet at 5.30 am......RH11 9AE
> 
> Strabucks top of M23 meet at 5.45 am......CR5 2NG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Trev the AA route planner reckons that second postcode doesn't exist! Is it correct? :roll:


----------



## adajason

How do I get the run signature?


----------



## rustyintegrale

adajason said:


> How do I get the run signature?


Look at my sig and copy all the stuff in green into your Profile/Signature


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> Pease Pottage sercices meet at 5.30 am......RH11 9AE
> 
> Strabucks top of M23 meet at 5.45 am......CR5 2NG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev
> 
> 
> 
> Trev the AA route planner reckons that second postcode doesn't exist! Is it correct? :roll:
Click to expand...

No idea mate I got it off the Starbucks website.... 

You can`t miss it follow the M23 to the end and it`s on your right.....


----------



## adajason

rustyintegrale said:


> adajason said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get the run signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my sig and copy all the stuff in green into your Profile/Signature
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.


----------



## ttrev21

Rich try this I have updated original post

RH1 3AL


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> Pease Pottage sercices meet at 5.30 am......RH11 9AE
> 
> Strabucks top of M23 meet at 5.45 am......CR5 2NG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev
> 
> 
> 
> Trev the AA route planner reckons that second postcode doesn't exist! Is it correct? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea mate I got it off the Starbucks website....
> 
> You can`t miss it follow the M23 to the end and it`s on your right.....
Click to expand...

I think the correct postcode for the Starbucks is RH1 3AL in case anyone wants to twatnav it... :wink:

Haven't yet decided which location I'll meet you. What is the Pease Pottage location - car park or what?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Rich try this I have updated original post
> 
> RH1 3AL


Yeah found it mate. Will meet you there I think. I hope the weather is better next week! 8)


----------



## KimTT

KENT GUYS/GIRLS...
those of you meeting at the wharf please read this!!

spoke to nick today, and he suggested instead of going to the wharf, meeting at the Esso garage just offthe m26.
TN157RY









this will be much quicker and easier just to pull into.
we would have to meet here at 5am.

please let me know your thoughts.

kim


----------



## ttrev21

Just had a few more PM`s and it looks like we will be leaving London with 22 cars currently and arriving in Brighton with 24 cars......looking good... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> Just had a few more PM`s and it looks like we will be leaving London with 22 cars currently and arriving in Brighton with 24 cars......looking good... 8) 8) 8)


Trev,

Thats brilliant, i cant wait now....... lets hope we are blessed with brilliant weather mate 

Paul


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> KENT GUYS/GIRLS...
> those of you meeting at the wharf please read this!!
> 
> spoke to nick today, and he suggested instead of going to the wharf, meeting at the Esso garage just offthe m26.
> TN157RY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be much quicker and easier just to pull into.
> we would have to meet here at 5am.
> 
> please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> kim


Hi Kim

From there to the Starbucks is 24 miles and the way you guys drive less than half an hour...  ....so you could probably get away with meeting there at 5.15 am and still make Starbucks by 5.45 am.......gives them a whole extra 15 minutes in bed, not that it`s going to make a lot of difference at that time of day.. :lol:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Brendanb86

rustyintegrale said:


> Haven't yet decided which location I'll meet you. What is the Pease Pottage location - car park or what?


Pease Pottage is a service station with a massive car park. Literally just off the A23.

Looking forward to this meet, should be a good'un, praying for sunshine!


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> lets hope we are blessed with brilliant weather mate
> 
> Paul


Already ordered mate.......current forecast is mainly sun with a few clouds and 18 degrees


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope we are blessed with brilliant weather mate
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Already ordered mate.......current forecast is mainly sun with a few clouds and 18 degrees
Click to expand...

If thats the case, that will be bloody perfect mate.

Im down the night before, are others bringing their other halfs / girlfriends / wives along?

Paul


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope we are blessed with brilliant weather mate
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Already ordered mate.......current forecast is mainly sun with a few clouds and 18 degrees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats the case, that will be bloody perfect mate.
> 
> Im down the night before, are others bringing their other halfs / girlfriends / wives along?
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

About 65% are coming with partners.


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> About 65% are coming with partners.


Great  

Thanks Trev 

Paul


----------



## jayTTapp

k10mbd said:


> KENT GUYS/GIRLS...
> those of you meeting at the wharf please read this!!
> 
> spoke to nick today, and he suggested instead of going to the wharf, meeting at the Esso garage just offthe m26.
> TN157RY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be much quicker and easier just to pull into.
> we would have to meet here at 5am.
> 
> please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> kim


Kim,

Yes that would be a more logical meeting place for me, as on the way.

Nick is going straight to the Starbucks meeting point.

Have you PM'd Ian, Mark and Phil?

I think you and I, plus the other 3 where the ones going to the Wharf.

So see you at the Esso Garage at 5am then.
Jay


----------



## sTTranger

Hi guys

Im trying to make a whole day of it or I may meet everyone in london and head off from there.

I was planning to meet the kent guys at the wharf but they seem to be meeting somewhere in wrotham now which is a bit far, trev could you e-mail me a copy of the itenery please.

thanks

dave


----------



## ttrev21

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im trying to make a whole day of it or I may meet everyone in london and head off from there.
> 
> I was planning to meet the kent guys at the wharf but they seem to be meeting somewhere in wrotham now which is a bit far, trev could you e-mail me a copy of the itenery please.
> 
> thanks
> 
> dave


Nice one Dave

You have email.

Do you want decals for your car Dave?.......dont worry someone else will put them on for you because we know you are crap at it... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## sTTranger

All depends mate

I have still got wedding prep to do so I may meet up in london, when you guys head off from the london eye I may have to part ways.

Sound like fun though, been missing the TT tours, hopefully I be able to start coming out to play soon 

Ive had to remove the sportec remap from my car aswell as it kept thowing up a checksum error so im standard [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ian222

So Kim, i am not 100% where this new place is. So come off the M26 at the first junction (wrotham) and its just up the road from there?


----------



## Hardrhino

ian222 said:


> So Kim, i am not 100% where this new place is. So come off the M26 at the first junction (wrotham) and its just up the road from there?


Off the 26 then It's left off the roundabout mate. Just 1/2 mile from junction.


----------



## KimTT

TN157RY
will take you to the turn off.. then just follow road round to left untill you see an esso garage


----------



## ian222

Yep i am quite sure i know, cheers


----------



## ttrev21

Ok guys for all of you that are applying decals yourself use the following instructions.

Decals

Putting them on is easy.

1	First get a bucket of warm, soapy water and a soft cloth.
2	Then thoroughly wet the clean door with the soapy water. Slosh it on!
3	Carefully peel your decal from the backing sheet - it is pre-cut.
4	Place decal on wet door and align / slide into position as in picture.
5	You will be able to slide it into position. If it won't slide, remove and wet door again.
6	Then use a cloth to squeegee out water and air.
7	DON'T WORRY ABOUT AIR BUBBLES!!!
8	Carefully prick any bubbles with a pin and squeegee the air out.
9	When applied they should look like this&#8230;
10	For best results apply on a warm day and allow 1 ½ hours to dry. If any edges have not adhered use heat from hairdryer.


----------



## Redscouse

I will let Trev apply mine at Hyde park, he has promised too after all  

Paul


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> I will let Trev apply mine at Hyde park, he has promised too after all
> 
> Paul


No probs...


----------



## cabbey

i will let the person with the softest caring hands do mine. :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

cabbey said:


> i will let the person with the softest caring hands do mine. :lol:


Now we are stuffed... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

ttrev21 said:


> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will let the person with the softest caring hands do mine. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are stuffed... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well that's me out, I work in construction......

Jays out too, he works in IT so Calluses due to all the Internet surfing.....

Trev, your up!!!! Works from home, pampers himself all day... He, he, he! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> Well that's me out, I work in construction......
> 
> Jays out too, he works in IT so Calluses due to all the Internet surfing.....
> 
> Trev, your up!!!! Works from home, pampers himself all day... He, he, he! :lol:


I`ve got Jays problem, too much internet surfing, still one hand is good to go.... :lol: :lol:

It`s got to be Rich these arty farty types always have soft hands... :lol:


----------



## Gone

Got the tour doc Trev - so the Palace plans fell through? Shame!

I'll have to convince the mrs that it is possible to get to Donington in 2.5 hrs leaving at 9 am, and promise to be back for 9 am to pick her up - in which case I'll join you for at least the top end down to the eye before scarpering.


----------



## whitett64

Hi guys just one stupid question is it the McDonalds we meeting at the airport end and what time you all be there thanks ?

Mark


----------



## ttrev21

Hi Mark

It`s the McDonalds opposite Croydon Airport, (can`t miss it dirty great big plane outside).

Should be there 9.00 to 9.15 am.

If you Pm me your email address I will send you a copy of the tour document, all of the info is on there.

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Decals are on....


----------



## KimTT

looks brill trev.. mine will be going on tomorrow


----------



## Nilesong

Looking good Trev. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now all we need is some bloody sunshine! [smiley=sunny.gif]

Still, it looks like it's going to be a giggle!

Well done for organising this one mate. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sTTranger

Hi guys, am i right in assuming that no one is now meeting at the wharf??


----------



## whitett64

Thanks Trev

email, [email protected]

Mark


----------



## kent_keith

What time are you thinking of coming back, I might be able to drive back with you as I'm in the new forest Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrev21

whitett64 said:


> Thanks Trev
> 
> email, [email protected]
> 
> Mark


Mark you have email matey.


----------



## ttrev21

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys, am i right in assuming that no one is now meeting at the wharf??


Hi Dave

All the Kent guys are meeting at Wrotham Heath as per Kim`s map on page 13 or you can meet us at Starbucks at the top of M23.

Failing that mate see you at Hyde Park.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

kent_keith said:


> What time are you thinking of coming back, I might be able to drive back with you as I'm in the new forest Sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keith we will be at Purley Way McDonalds for 9-9.15 am and at Pease Pottage Services 10.45 am


----------



## samg1

Hello. Im new to the forum currently driving a 08 TT 3.2 V6. Just had it matt blacked, sittin on 18" BBS CH black with red lips. Carbon roof, font lip, exhuast holder, side skirts, mirrors, and door panels. Put me down please, if there is space. Thank you.


----------



## ttrev21

samg1 said:


> Hello. Im new to the forum currently driving a 08 TT 3.2 V6. Just had it matt blacked, sittin on 18" BBS CH black with red lips. Carbon roof, font lip, exhuast holder, side skirts, mirrors, and door panels. Put me down please, if there is space. Thank you.


Hi Sam

Send me a PM with your email address on it mate and I will get you some details out.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!........26 cars and still counting this is getting massive.... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ttrev21

Ok guys

IMPORTANT EMAIL SENT PLEASE CHECK YOUR INBOXES

On the recce I was unable to go down the Strand and after checking priorities and no right turns you need to add the extra info sent to your tour document.

If anybody does not receive it please let me know.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse

ttrev21 said:


> Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!........26 cars and still counting this is getting massive.... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Well Done mate, looking really good now 

Cant wait 

Sunday Currently = 22c Sunny Intervals 8)

Paul


----------



## KimTT

got 1 decal on!!  but then it started to rain


----------



## KimTT

both on


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> both on


Lets see a piccie then..


----------



## KimTT

just waiting for it to come off jacks first  having CV boots done atm


----------



## KimTT




----------



## ttrev21

Looking good Kim... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Redtoy

Hi Trev,.... hey this has grown since we been on our hols!!  

Are we bringing our own bucket, water, soap, cloths etc for the decal fitting??

Have you got any idea at all what time we will be all finished up in Brighton?, just got an email from my cousin in Bournemouth inviting me to his place Sunday afternoon, he has 27 Mk1 RS 2000's and Mexicos on show in his garden :lol:!! , and being an ex owner of these might pop in on the way back?.

Cheers, see you Sunday.

Gary









*Click here to join the London-Brighton 'Right Royal Knees-Up"...*
*http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=215490*


----------



## Hardrhino

TTOYT said:


> Hi Trev,.... hey this has grown since we been on our hols!!
> 
> Are we bringing our own bucket, water, soap, cloths etc for the decal fitting??
> 
> Have you got any idea at all what time we will be all finished up in Brighton?, just got an email from my cousin in Bournemouth inviting me to his place Sunday afternoon, he has 27 Mk1 RS 2000's and Mexicos on show in his garden :lol:!! , and being an ex owner of these might pop in on the way back?.
> 
> Cheers, see you Sunday.
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary,

If you bolt your food you should be done by 2pm!
As I think Trev booked table for 1pm.

It's a shame the Mk1's are in Bournemouth, wrong direction for us and I would've loved to tag along!

See you Sunday.....
Nick


----------



## ttrev21

TTOYT said:


> Hi Trev,.... hey this has grown since we been on our hols!!
> 
> Are we bringing our own bucket, water, soap, cloths etc for the decal fitting??
> 
> Have you got any idea at all what time we will be all finished up in Brighton?, just got an email from my cousin in Bournemouth inviting me to his place Sunday afternoon, he has 27 Mk1 RS 2000's and Mexicos on show in his garden :lol:!! , and being an ex owner of these might pop in on the way back?.
> 
> Cheers, see you Sunday.
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary

Grown mate!!! your not kidding it`s going to be carnage... :lol:

No need to bring any kit mate there will be at least four people there who have volunteered ( press ganged into it ) to apply the decals.

As Nick said you should be out of there by 2.00pm if all goes to plan.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!........26 cars and still counting this is getting massive.... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done mate, looking really good now
> 
> Cant wait
> 
> Sunday Currently = 22c Sunny Intervals 8)
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Yep looking good according to this.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4273


----------



## jayTTapp

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's me out, I work in construction......
> 
> Jays out too, he works in IT so Calluses due to all the Internet surfing.....
> 
> Trev, your up!!!! Works from home, pampers himself all day... He, he, he! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve got Jays problem, too much internet surfing, still one hand is good to go.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> It`s got to be Rich these arty farty types always have soft hands... :lol:
Click to expand...

For the record I have soft hands....all to do with the protein hand cream. Yes that is related to web surfing  :lol:

But that's not to say I'm any good with these decals...my record goes before me :roll:

Jay


----------



## jayTTapp

Redscouse said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!........26 cars and still counting this is getting massive.... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done mate, looking really good now
> 
> Cant wait
> 
> Sunday Currently = 22c Sunny Intervals 8)
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Here here, it's looking good another top quality production Trev.

Can't wait and as we don't need to leave the house until Sunday instead of the normal Saturday an extra day to wash and prepare the TT.

Can't wait 
Jay


----------



## sTTranger

Hi guys

I can show you how not to put them on lol, Ill would also bring some selotape in case they start to peel lol


----------



## KimTT

mine are still on


----------



## ttrev21

sTTranger said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I can show you how not to put them on lol,


You`re a graduate in that department mate.. :lol:


----------



## Gone

Just confirming I'll see you guys at the serpentine from 7 am and will leave you at some poing before you exit the congestion charging zone! So if you're behind a green coupe don't follow me unless you want to end up at Donington!


----------



## Redscouse

Have you got a postcode for the exact location we are starting from Trev?

I suppose i can just get the Hyde park postcode.... is it easy to find this car park?

Paul


----------



## sTTranger

I will try my best to meet the kent crew, however it means leaving at about 4:30 in the morning [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cabbey

Redscouse said:


> Have you got a postcode for the exact location we are starting from Trev?
> 
> I suppose i can just get the Hyde park postcode.... is it easy to find this car park?
> 
> Paul


hey paul
you can do what i did go on google maps and zoom in on hyde park and you can see the car park like in trevs map then zoom in on your sat nav and save as fav. bit long winded but works
clive


----------



## ttrev21

cabbey said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a postcode for the exact location we are starting from Trev?
> 
> I suppose i can just get the Hyde park postcode.... is it easy to find this car park?
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> hey paul
> you can do what i did go on google maps and zoom in on hyde park and you can see the car park like in trevs map then zoom in on your sat nav and save as fav. bit long winded but works
> clive
Click to expand...

No postcoce mate but you really can`t miss it...

What Clive said sounds good.......or alternatively stick in a postcode for one of the Hotels in Park lane should get you close.


----------



## cabbey

ttrev21 said:


> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a postcode for the exact location we are starting from Trev?
> 
> I suppose i can just get the Hyde park postcode.... is it easy to find this car park?
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> hey paul
> you can do what i did go on google maps and zoom in on hyde park and you can see the car park like in trevs map then zoom in on your sat nav and save as fav. bit long winded but works
> clive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No postcoce mate but you really can`t miss it...
> 
> What Clive said sounds good.......or alternatively stick in a postcode for one of the Hotels in Park lane should get you close.
Click to expand...

post code W2 2UH gets you 50 meters from the car park on the grass so you can use that


----------



## kazinak

i'm ready


----------



## rustyintegrale

I'm nowhere near ready. I have been working on a project with a tough deadline and still not finished.

Had enough for now though... :lol:

Tomorrow I need to change my wheels and clean the car from top to bottom, inside and out, but only AFTER the project is done and dusted. It's gonna be a bit of a challenge I think... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

well stop wasting your time on here and get on with it then...... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> well stop wasting your time on here and get on with it then...... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I've earned a good few G&T vouchers and I'm cashing them in... :lol:

If it means coming dirty I'll come dirty... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

cabbey said:


> post code W2 2UH gets you 50 meters from the car park on the grass so you can use that


Thank you Clive mate  

Paul


----------



## y3putt

Well...seems as though I,m gonna be helping with the decals...

I found that putting a self tapper in each corner tends to hold them just fine...

On a serious note though.. Mine are on and a spit and polish tomorrow and I,m ready... 

Its gonna be a good day me reckons..

Mark..


----------



## Rich196

Is it too late to come along to this now? also will I need to pay conjestion charge if I do?


----------



## denTTed

No congestion charge on a sunday....go crazy drive everywhere


----------



## Rich196

it is to late to come along or not down then, just been put of antibiotic and shie for sinusitus, so cant go out and get lashed saturday anymore


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> it is to late to come along or not down then, just been put of antibiotic and shie for sinusitus, so cant go out and get lashed saturday anymore


Can't see any reason why not, although Trev will prob confirm as he's the organiser. PM him and ask for the plans and I'm sure he'll email them to you.


----------



## ttrev21

Rich196 said:


> it is to late to come along or not down then, just been put of antibiotic and shie for sinusitus, so cant go out and get lashed saturday anymore


Hi Rich

Not to late at all mate, pm me your email address and I will get the info to you.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> If it means coming dirty I'll come dirty... :lol:


Don`t tempt me with comments like that... :lol: :lol:


----------



## KimTT

Does anyone know if tesco fuel station (ashford ) is open 24hrs?


----------



## ian222

Trev, can you print me a spare tour document please? My printer is playing up.


----------



## ttrev21

ian222 said:


> Trev, can you print me a spare tour document please? My printer is playing up.


Sorry mate mine is out of ink, can anybody else on here do one?


----------



## CWJ

ttrev21 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, can you print me a spare tour document please? My printer is playing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate mine is out of ink, can anybody else on here do one?
Click to expand...

I'll print an extra.


----------



## ttrev21

All latecomers you have emails and Pm`s


----------



## ttrev21

CWJ said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, can you print me a spare tour document please? My printer is playing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate mine is out of ink, can anybody else on here do one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll print an extra.
Click to expand...

Ian looks like you owe Carl a pint mate...


----------



## KimTT

im off to bed soon! partied too hard friday.. paying for it now, and have to be up at 3am... see y'all in the morn!!
!


----------



## ttrev21

k10mbd said:


> im off to bed soon! partied too hard friday.. paying for it now, and have to be up at 3am... see y'all in the morn!!
> !


Lightweight....I was on a stag do last night..


----------



## Hardrhino

TO ALL THE KENT CRUISE GUYS n GAL!

Did the M20-M26-M25 at silly o'clock this morning..... 20 mins max from Wrotham to Junc 7 (M23).

So if all see this and post as such then a meet at 5.20 will work! 

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it means coming dirty I'll come dirty... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t tempt me with comments like that... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Right, you promise not to laugh? :lol: :lol:

Project done, car cleaned, fucked up changing wheels so coming with one skinny - don't ask... 

No spanking it for me then. :? I can't be tail end charlie either because I'll get lost... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev I have detail spray and cloth which is what we used in France to apply the frogs' decals... 

No pricks though so i'll have to use yours...


----------



## ian222

CWJ said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, can you print me a spare tour document please? My printer is playing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate mine is out of ink, can anybody else on here do one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll print an extra.
Click to expand...

Cheers fella.


----------



## jayTTapp

Car all cleaned and shiney.....

See you all tomorrow, and the Kent bods 5am ish at the Esso garage...I wont be late promise :roll:

Off out now for a few beers.

Jay


----------



## Rich196

Planning to meet you lot on route at pease pottage service at 10.45, cars fairly clean as I washed it friday! May get a chance to run the quick detialer round it in the morning tho


----------



## rustyintegrale

ian222 said:


> Cheers fella.


Ian, what snow foam lance do you use and with what product?


----------



## ian222

rustyintegrale said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers fella.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, what snow foam lance do you use and with what product?
Click to expand...

I use a detailer mate, he is in your area. 
http://www.marells.co.uk/portfolio%202.html


----------



## Gone

Car's "wedding clean" and ready... see you guys for a limited run round the west end at 7!


----------



## Goldfiinger

ttrev21 said:


> kent_keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you thinking of coming back, I might be able to drive back with you as I'm in the new forest Sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Keith we will be at Purley Way McDonalds for 9-9.15 am and at Pease Pottage Services 10.45 am
Click to expand...

Still time for one more to sign up?

If so I'll meet you all at purley way, anyone have a postcode for it?


----------



## ttrev21

Goldfiinger said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kent_keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you thinking of coming back, I might be able to drive back with you as I'm in the new forest Sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Keith we will be at Purley Way McDonalds for 9-9.15 am and at Pease Pottage Services 10.45 am
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still time for one more to sign up?
> 
> If so I'll meet you all at purley way, anyone have a postcode for it?
Click to expand...

No worries see you at Purley Way McDonalds, I don`t have a postcode but easy enough to find as opposite old Croydon Airport ( big aircraft can`t miss it )


----------



## Goldfiinger

Nice one, cheers.

I'm sure I'll find it if not I'll head to peas pottage... I'll have a navigator with me, so hopefully we'll manage lol !


----------



## Nilesong

Car's clean, hands are filthy. Knackered!

See you in the park at 7.


----------



## Brendanb86

Note to self... Don't try and apply decals and 20 to midnight the night before a meet. Fingers crossed the pissheads from the pub don't peel them off overnight!!


----------



## davelincs

I hope you all have a good day, and every thing goes to plan


----------



## Goldfiinger

Fantastic day well done trev


----------



## KimTT

Ust on our way home, what can I say well done Trev brilliant day! Very well planned! Everyone enjoyed it. Lunch was lovely 

Ow home to sleep jn


----------



## CWJ

Well done Trev! Fantastic day out. Very well organised. Look forward to the tunnel run!


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks Trev, brilliant day out, good to meet you all. Glad the sunshine came out to play! 

Looking forward to seeing some pics.

Cheers,

Brendan


----------



## ttrev21

Pic heavy..!!

Royal Albert Hall





































London Eye



















Pease Pottage










Brighton seafront










Posers.... :lol:


----------



## The BeasTT

Trev

You super star. What a great day for our 1st trip out with you all. Wasn't sure what to expect but all very friendly and fun.

Shame about that woman that delayed us at the Royal Albert Hall, I would ban her from future events unless she buys a "shewee"

I have some great pics and will try and upload for all to see.

What's the next outing??????????????

Simon & Jan


----------



## CWJ

iPhone panoramic.


----------



## Wak

Great Day Trev , only a minor incident to contend with however I was prepared! :roll:

Thanks for organising it.

A couple of Albert Hall and London Eye on PhotoSynth

http://www.photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid ... :0&t=False

http://www.photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid ... :0&t=False

http://www.photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid ... :0&t=False


----------



## y3putt

Trev...

What a Brilliant Day mate..both me and Hayley thoroughly enjoyed it.. 

Great to meet up with old friends and meet some great new friends as well....

Thank you very much...and thanks to everyone on the meet..good banter and very friendly..

I would post pics..BUT.. picked up the wrong camera.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I,m sure everyone else's pics will be fab though and look forward to seeing them..

regards

Mark and Hayley..


----------



## kazinak

Well done trev,nice day out with the perfect weather


----------



## ian222

Yeah well done Trev, great day out. I fucking hate driving around London. I see i am not in any of the pictures at the first few stops as i was still going around Trafalgar sq lol.

Oh sorry to Jay, Kim, Mark, Nick i was waiting to say goodbye to ya all outside but as i was parked behind a white van i didnt see you go and when i spoke to Rich he said you had all gone.

Oh great grub at the pub as well.


----------



## jontymo

Great pictures all, looks like you had great weather :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## kazinak

ian222 said:


> Yeah well done Trev, great day out. I fucking hate driving around London. I see i am not in any of the pictures at the first few stops as i was still going around Trafalgar sq lol.
> 
> Oh sorry to Jay, Kim, Mark, Nick i was waiting to say goodbye to ya all outside but as i was parked behind a white van i didnt see you go and when i spoke to Rich he said you had all gone.
> 
> Oh great grub at the pub as well.


----------



## slineTT

Trev and my fellow TTiers thank you for a brilliant day driving and sightseeing....... 

Trev you are the master organiser.....


----------



## rustyintegrale

kazinak said:


> Well done trev,nice day out with the perfect weather


Great pictures, you have a good eye and I'm really ashamed to say I can't put a face to your name! 

Brilliant day Trev, thanks to both you and Jan for organising such a smooth run event. You really have become the king and queen of cruises. The pub was an inspired choice too and the food excellent.

So good to see some old faces and many new. The 'wiggy' pictures will be uploaded shortly so let the bribery begin!

Erol, mate, you're a hidden gem... :wink:

We still haven't got to the bottom of our mystery...

Thanks again guys, all my pics will be up tomorrow. Just too knackered to sort them now and a house to clean before Lou gets home!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ian222

kazinak said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well done Trev, great day out. I fucking hate driving around London. I see i am not in any of the pictures at the first few stops as i was still going around Trafalgar sq lol.
> 
> Oh sorry to Jay, Kim, Mark, Nick i was waiting to say goodbye to ya all outside but as i was parked behind a white van i didnt see you go and when i spoke to Rich he said you had all gone.
> 
> Oh great grub at the pub as well.
Click to expand...

Ha ha, cheers mate. Sorry i didnt get time to have a chat to ya. Plus a couple of others i havent met before.


----------



## Hardrhino

Trevlar....... and Jan of course....

What a great day out..... What a great Event..... What a great Pub..... Well done and thanks to you both.

New faces were all friendly and the old as funny as ever! Great to see you all again....

First Shoot!









Ians Highly Polished Mota.....









The Eye....









We do our bit for the unfortunate!  :lol: 









Till next time Guys n Gals


----------



## rustyintegrale

Oh, go on then...










































































































































Was good fun! :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Brendanb86

Now all I need to do is work out what faces go to which username! Some great pics from today, I will put a few up later.

I could do that every Sunday!


----------



## Brendanb86

ian222 said:


> Ha ha, cheers mate. Sorry i didnt get time to have a chat to ya. Plus a couple of others i havent met before.


I was gonna come chat to you at some point but never got round to it in the end. For me, yours was the pick of the mk1 bunch, absolutely beautiful, alloys and ride height were simply beautiful!


----------



## Goldfiinger

CWJ said:


> iPhone panoramic.


Great photo and you say via an iPhone, are u using a specific app ?

Ohh and what a day, astonished just how many cars were on show must have been nearly 30

Great to meet u all, think I only got a few names and already struggling putting them to users. Anyway great day think some of u may have infected me with the modding bug. Your cars were simply stunning!

Top show. Thanks


----------



## ian222

Brendanb86 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, cheers mate. Sorry i didnt get time to have a chat to ya. Plus a couple of others i havent met before.
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna come chat to you at some point but never got round to it in the end. For me, yours was the pick of the mk1 bunch, absolutely beautiful, alloys and ride height were simply beautiful!
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, i think the new addition of the wheels has enhanced it. Will have a chat at the next one.


----------



## Nilesong

Trev - You're a STAR! Such good organization and planning. I think I speak for all of us in saying it was a great meet. Excellent company and you chose some great locations. Good food too! Yum!  
Nice to see so many faces - some new, some old. An excellent turn out.

Rich - it was a pleasure to meet you at last!We *shall* get to the bottom of it. :wink:

Let's make it an annual event.

The London to Brigh*TT*on Run 2012.

Sod the Olympics. :twisted: *FIVE RINGS BECOME FOUR!!!!!*

Erol sleep nowzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rich196

Great day! Had a really good time, was nice to meet some people. Nice one Trev!The run was really well organised, sorry I couldn't mate it to London in the morning but from Pease pottage onwards it was great. Didn't get to speak to everyone unfortunately as I had to shoot off, everyone I spoke to was very welcoming and friendly though.

As others have said, it would be nice if owners could help, others put their user names to their face and cars. As I'm a little confused still.

I was the silver standard 225 that joined you at Pease pottage.

The orange 3.2, could you be the same person I spotted in crawley a couple of weeks ago, and also spotted again entering cowfold?

Bring on 2012


----------



## Redtoy

Well another great day from Trev and Boss  , thoroughly enjoyed it, was good to see old friends and to put faces to new forum names!, can there be a friendlier bunch of owners???  .

Thanks for all the hard work to put on an event like this,..... i have ordered a piece of bungee rope ( about 3ft long ) for the next trip :lol: , i thought the route through the city would have been the hardest to stay together !!

Gary & Lorraine


----------



## Gareth50

Trev

What an amazing day, thanks for all your hard work it really paid off - a great road trip !!

THANK YOU !!

Gareth


----------



## CWJ

Goldfiinger said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone panoramic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo and you say via an iPhone, are u using a specific app ?
> 
> Ohh and what a day, astonished just how many cars were on show must have been nearly 30
> 
> Great to meet u all, think I only got a few names and already struggling putting them to users. Anyway great day think some of u may have infected me with the modding bug. Your cars were simply stunning!
> 
> Top show. Thanks
Click to expand...

It's called Photosynth and allows you to stitch as many pics as you want together. Free from the app store.


----------



## cabbey

Rich196 said:


> Great day! Had a really good time, was nice to meet some people. Nice one Trev!The run was really well organised, sorry I couldn't mate it to London in the morning but from Pease pottage onwards it was great. Didn't get to speak to everyone unfortunately as I had to shoot off, everyone I spoke to was very welcoming and friendly though.
> 
> As others have said, it would be nice if owners could help, others put their user names to their face and cars. As I'm a little confused still.
> 
> I was the silver standard 225 that joined you at Pease pottage.
> 
> The orange 3.2, could you be the same person I spotted in crawley a couple of weeks ago, and also spotted again entering cowfold?
> 
> Bring on 2012


hi 
no sorry the orange tt wasnt the one you saw in cowfold or crawley 
clive


----------



## Rich196

cabbey said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day! Had a really good time, was nice to meet some people. Nice one Trev!The run was really well organised, sorry I couldn't mate it to London in the morning but from Pease pottage onwards it was great. Didn't get to speak to everyone unfortunately as I had to shoot off, everyone I spoke to was very welcoming and friendly though.
> 
> As others have said, it would be nice if owners could help, others put their user names to their face and cars. As I'm a little confused still.
> 
> I was the silver standard 225 that joined you at Pease pottage.
> 
> The orange 3.2, could you be the same person I spotted in crawley a couple of weeks ago, and also spotted again entering cowfold?
> 
> Bring on 2012
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> no sorry the orange tt wasnt the one you saw in cowfold or crawley
> clive
Click to expand...

Ah okay, they can't be very common, Iv propbably just spotted the only 2 in the south lol. Cracking looking car tho, it was looking great!


----------



## cabbey

Rich196 said:


> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day! Had a really good time, was nice to meet some people. Nice one Trev!The run was really well organised, sorry I couldn't mate it to London in the morning but from Pease pottage onwards it was great. Didn't get to speak to everyone unfortunately as I had to shoot off, everyone I spoke to was very welcoming and friendly though.
> 
> As others have said, it would be nice if owners could help, others put their user names to their face and cars. As I'm a little confused still.
> 
> I was the silver standard 225 that joined you at Pease pottage.
> 
> The orange 3.2, could you be the same person I spotted in crawley a couple of weeks ago, and also spotted again entering cowfold?
> 
> Bring on 2012
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> no sorry the orange tt wasnt the one you saw in cowfold or crawley
> clive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah okay, they can't be very common, Iv propbably just spotted the only 2 in the south lol. Cracking looking car tho, it was looking great!
Click to expand...

thanks mate good to see you and see you at the next meet


----------



## CWJ

Some "arty" pics


----------



## cabbey

trev & jan
brilliant day out great bunch of people good weather well done
clive & sandra


----------



## Goldfiinger

CWJ said:


> It's called Photosynth and allows you to stitch as many pics as you want together. Free from the app store.


Downloading now,

Ta


----------



## sTTranger

Hi guys

|First of all a big thanks to Trev 

It's been a long time since I've been on a cruise and ill definitely be on the next one.

Trev, sorry I couldn't stick around for the whole day, but the London run was great fun.

Was great to see some familiar face


----------



## KimTT

as i said before awesome day 

i also was having trouble putting faces for forum names  
maybe a good idea if people post a pic up of themselfs  so we know who you are?!

met some new people yesterday..always a lovely bunch


----------



## KimTT

CWJ said:


> Goldfiinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone panoramic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo and you say via an iPhone, are u using a specific app ?
> 
> Ohh and what a day, astonished just how many cars were on show must have been nearly 30
> 
> Great to meet u all, think I only got a few names and already struggling putting them to users. Anyway great day think some of u may have infected me with the modding bug. Your cars were simply stunning!
> 
> Top show. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Photosynth and allows you to stitch as many pics as you want together. Free from the app store.
Click to expand...

im trying to find one for BB but no luck yet :evil:


----------



## cabbey

k10mbd said:


> as i said before awesome day
> 
> i also was having trouble putting faces for forum names
> maybe a good idea if people post a pic up of themselfs  so we know who you are?!
> 
> met some new people yesterday..always a lovely bunch


hi 
i am tryingto put a photo of me on my profile but dont know how to do it can you let me know please
clive


----------



## whitett64

As a newbie was a great day out and thanks to Trev. Good to meet new people thou some how at one time got lost 

Mark & Erika


----------



## KimTT

cabbey said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said before awesome day
> 
> i also was having trouble putting faces for forum names
> maybe a good idea if people post a pic up of themselfs  so we know who you are?!
> 
> met some new people yesterday..always a lovely bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> i am tryingto put a photo of me on my profile but dont know how to do it can you let me know please
> clive
Click to expand...

 photo bucket 
then copy&paste image code


----------



## davelincs

k10mbd said:


> cabbey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said before awesome day
> 
> i also was having trouble putting faces for forum names
> maybe a good idea if people post a pic up of themselfs  so we know who you are?!
> 
> met some new people yesterday..always a lovely bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> i am tryingto put a photo of me on my profile but dont know how to do it can you let me know please
> clive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> photo bucket
> then copy&paste image code
Click to expand...

IT will probably need to be resized as well if you are using it in your avator


----------



## Brendanb86

A few pics from yesterday...




































































































And finally, mine...


----------



## CWJ

k10mbd said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldfiinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone panoramic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo and you say via an iPhone, are u using a specific app ?
> 
> Ohh and what a day, astonished just how many cars were on show must have been nearly 30
> 
> Great to meet u all, think I only got a few names and already struggling putting them to users. Anyway great day think some of u may have infected me with the modding bug. Your cars were simply stunning!
> 
> Top show. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called Photosynth and allows you to stitch as many pics as you want together. Free from the app store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im trying to find one for BB but no luck yet :evil:
Click to expand...

Upgrade to an iPhone!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Brendanb86 said:


> A few pics from yesterday...


Nice pics Brendan and good to meet you yesterday. You must join us for the next one!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Brendanb86 said:


> And finally, mine...


With me in the background taking a pic! :lol:


----------



## kazinak

my car look so fat in this picture :lol: 









more pictures from me http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5974413929/


----------



## ian222

kazinak said:


> my car look so fat in this picture :lol:


It does mate, i wanna see it with the twists on next time.


----------



## rustyintegrale

kazinak said:


> more pictures from me http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5974413929/


Excellent pics! 8)


----------



## Brendanb86

rustyintegrale said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures from me http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5974413929/
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent pics! 8)
Click to expand...

+1 Some really good pictures in there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



rustyintegrale said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Brendan and good to meet you yesterday. You must join us for the next one!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

And you Rich, will definitely be along to the next one, I've caught the bug now! :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

Some really good pics in there....

Another thanks to everyone for chipping in for Trev and Jans Lunch..... 
They really do put a lot of effort in to make these trips run smoothly.

For all those that haven't had a taste of Trev's european tours.... They run as smoothly too!


----------



## y3putt

+1 for that Nick.. 

Some great pics in that lot Marius..(Kazinak)..

I especially like No 51.. 

I,m still buzzing.... Really great day... Looking forward to Ace now..so get your names down everyone.. 

Mark..


----------



## ttrev21

Wow guys what a great Sunday cruise...

A big thank you to everybody for coming and making this such a massive event and I am glad to see you all enjoyed yourselves.

It was great to meet so many new faces and also to see the usual crowd still on form, top banter as always and many great memories from the day.

A few special thank yous to Mark,Richard,Jay and Nick for all of their help in puting on the decals (even jay managed to get them on the right cars this time... :lol: ), which freed me up to to concentrate on the route and shouting at people a lot... :lol: .

Massive thank you to Rich for creating the decals for the event, they really were "the icing on the cake". They looked the nuts mate and turned the heads of everybody that saw us, especially the Japanese tourists......." okay takee photo of TTeeeee`s sir".......yeah no probs mate just ask your wife to take her hands off the bonnet it`s just been polished... :evil: :lol:

I don`t think we have ever lost so many cars before at one event and fighting for top spot were Ian (Ian222) and Gary (TTOYT).....although I am sure neither of them would have stood a chance had Dave (sTTranger) stayed with us for the entire day..... :lol:

Jan is still extremely embarrassed    at holding up 26 cars, engines running and making a small hole in the ozone layer just above the Royal Albert and was shown a yellow card as soon as she got in the car...

And so finally to the unanswered question of the day

Who were the mystery "wiggy" brothers who kept appearing throughout the day??????

Here`s to the next one guys I can`t wait.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse

Trev,

Big thanks for organising this, myself and Claire had a really good day. 

Apologies to those i didnt speak to much, such a job trying to get around all the people that attended :lol:

As echo'ed in all the above comments Trev, good job on organising the event, ran very well apart from the odd losing of people in the convoy :lol: but thats to be expected i suppose going through central London and Brighton 

Over and out 

Paul


----------



## ian222

Get organising the next one, can't wait. Cheers again Trev


----------



## kazinak

when you show as the video trev ?


----------



## ttrev21

kazinak said:


> when you show as the video trev ?


As soon as I find some time Marius


----------



## rustyintegrale

I seem to have acquired a walkie talkie... :lol: :lol:

Will keep it in the car Trev. I'm sure we'll meet up soon... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> I seem to have acquired a walkie talkie... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Will keep it in the car Trev. I'm sure we'll meet up soon... :wink:


I wondered who had that....in the carnage on Sunday I completely lost track of who it had ended up with..


----------



## Barryw1

I saw you guys go through red hill when I was on my way to football training.

I was looking for the kiss me quick signs on the Internet but couldn't find anything, until now anyway. Defo up for the next local meet.

BW


----------



## ttrev21

Barryw1 said:


> I saw you guys go through red hill when I was on my way to football training.
> 
> I was looking for the kiss me quick signs on the Internet but couldn't find anything, until now anyway. Defo up for the next local meet.
> 
> BW


Nice one Barry I am glad we made an impact..  ...I will let you know when the next Sussex meet is. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KimTT

hey what is the best way to take decals off guys ?


----------



## rustyintegrale

k10mbd said:


> hey what is the best way to take decals off guys ?


Hi Kim,

They should just peel off or you can warm them slightly with a hairdryer to soften the glue. They won't damage the paintwork. Just do it slowly!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Brendanb86

Mine came off in one, although it was a pretty warm day so that probably softened the glue.


----------



## ttrev21

ian222 said:


> Get organising the next one, can't wait. Cheers again Trev


Already working on it mate... :wink: 

http://www.


----------



## Hardrhino

Those roads look good Trev.....  :roll:


----------



## Redtoy

Hardrhino said:


> Those roads look good Trev.....  :roll:


would that happen to be anywhere you've been recently :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

TTOYT said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those roads look good Trev.....  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> would that happen to be anywhere you've been recently :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: maybe :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

You need to download some more songs Trev, you use the same ones in every video buddy  

Paul


----------



## ttrev21

Redscouse said:


> You need to download some more songs Trev, you use the same ones in every video buddy
> 
> Paul


I know mate.....because it takes two hours to edit the video and more than an hour to load and I got fed up with the video being blocked due to UK copyright laws, hence I stick with the same crap..... :lol:...........will make an extra special effort with the next one....


----------



## ttrev21

Hi Guys

Here`s the video.

http://www.


----------



## Redscouse

Nice video Trevlarrr!!!  

Loving the Carnage bit :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Nilesong

Good vid Trev.

Great London cruise! 

Where's the Brighton bit?


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> Where's the Brighton bit?


Gave up after they all went the wrong way... :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Still a great day Trev.

Looking forward to the next one! 8)


----------



## Gareth50

Great Vid Trev !!

Thanks again for a great day roll on the next road trip !

Gareth


----------



## cabbey

hey great video trev must get near the front next time  , went to poole quay last night and guess what only stole the crown of best car of the night :lol: :lol: :lol: 
clive & sanda


----------



## Hardrhino

cabbey said:


> hey great video trev must get near the front next time  , went to poole quay last night and guess what only stole the crown of best car of the night :lol: :lol: :lol:
> clive & sanda


It's the Juicy Orange that people can't resist mate!  :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

cabbey said:


> hey great video trev must get near the front next time  , went to poole quay last night and guess what only stole the crown of best car of the night :lol: :lol: :lol:
> clive & sanda


Nice one Clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay guys the main video is processing but in the meantime here's a trailer...


----------



## Brendanb86

Battered Brighton's ring... Ha ha, pure brilliance! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

And the main feature... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

Excellent pair of videos Rich.... 8) 8) 8) 8)

Loved the credits in the trailer.. :lol: :lol:

Looks like you were lost again and Billy no mates in the back streets of London in one part... :lol:

I have got to get me a decent editing suite....


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> I have got to get me a decent editing suite....


It's all done with basic Mac software. Nothing fancy at all!


----------



## kazinak

i'll be interested to see fotage from mcdonalds to pease pottage :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

kazinak said:


> i'll be interested to see fotage from mcdonalds to pease pottage :lol:


Well Wak, Erol and I were doing our own thing so you won't be in it! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Brendanb86 said:


> Battered Brighton's ring... Ha ha, pure brilliance! :lol:


I said 'battered' not 'polished'! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak

rustyintegrale said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be interested to see fotage from mcdonalds to pease pottage :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Wak, Erol and I were doing our own thing so you won't be in it! :lol:
Click to expand...

Trev has ,but he don't want to show as


----------



## rustyintegrale

kazinak said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be interested to see fotage from mcdonalds to pease pottage :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Wak, Erol and I were doing our own thing so you won't be in it! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev has ,but he don't want to show as
Click to expand...

Is this something funny?  C'mon Trev, whip it up! :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

:lol: :lol:

Great video Rich!


----------



## ttrev21

kazinak said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be interested to see fotage from mcdonalds to pease pottage :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Wak, Erol and I were doing our own thing so you won't be in it! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev has ,but he don't want to show as
Click to expand...

Sorry guys there is no more footage....


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Sorry guys there is no more footage....


What happened?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nilesong said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great video Rich!


Thanks mate. The camera kept turning itself off so my footage was only about 30 minutes long in total. :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys there is no more footage....
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

Quite simple really the camera failed to turn on after McDonalds.....


----------



## ttrev21

rustyintegrale said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys there is no more footage....
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

Quite simple really the camera failed to turn on after McDonalds...


----------



## KimTT

love the vids! and love the london-brighton trailer rusty!


----------



## peter-ss

Great videos and pictures.

It reminded me of when I last did a London to Brighton run.


----------



## adajason

Sorry about the delay guys, here are some of my pics from the day. I hope you like them. It was great to put faces to Cars and chat to you all


----------



## adajason

And some more.....


----------



## ian222

Nice pics Jason, got a talent there.


----------



## TTpaul18

where do u sign up


----------



## Mike46

TTpaul18 said:


> where do u sign up


Here: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=268412

Better be quick though, its on Sunday!!


----------



## Rich196

*Stance!!!!*

Love this car! Nice one Ian


----------

